# House Of Ill Shadows!



## abel101 (Mar 25, 2012)

This place has frustrated me to no end, I cant get fully inside, all locked apart from one room 
Anyways this place/house used to be an old capital cinema in Tonbridge, it has two other buildings 
behind the front house, aswel as a beautiful view from the top of the side stairs! 


People obvious got in before the workmen got stuck in barricading every damn window/door, (Tonbridge Tagging)
Anyways I fancied sharing it, so I can share my frustration, as Im sure it holds many hidden gems inside. 

ADDED HISTORY= This house was built 200 years ago and is set for demolition this year, I shall do my best as its one of the main buildings in Tonbridge that has not been knocked down or reported on any site as I know of, I shall try and get this explore done the best I can.
During its first grand stages it was used as an old capital cinema only for a few years, it later was home to a family who eventually passed away, it was then sold on and later many many years later, used as a LAW office, then it soon started to crumble, inside it has apparently had new floors and new walls in some places, the rest remain a wreck and with demolition set to take place this year, will long be forgotten as one of the many only standing buildings in Tonbridge that actually used to mean something.



on with the pictures! 




IMGP3491 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3455 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3487 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3489 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3486 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3479 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3476 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3470 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3469 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3468 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr




IMGP3480 by Abel History Repeats, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## abel101 (Mar 27, 2012)

checked this place out again and it seems like its now being boarded up outside even more....the frustration continues......


----------



## daveyboy (Apr 5, 2012)

I used to work in the building next door to it on the right (an insurance company). This building housed a solicitors and the buildings shown on the left in the first picture is where a bingo and snooker hall used to be.

The bingo/snooker hall caught alight due to a blow-torch setting fire some to some wood in a garage next door to it. The whole place went up - the tiles were exploding whilst I was stood in the car park of where I worked - and at least 20 fire appliances from all over Kent were called in. By all accounts, the high lift platform they used had to go above the safe operating height just so that they could actually get the water in to fight the fire. They were taking their water straight from the Medway (which is pretty close) and it was extremely low the next day. The High Street was closed for a couple of days for dampening down too.

The hall was a shell up until around 2000 (when I stopped working in Tonbridge)


----------



## abel101 (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks for more insight daveyboy, I live in tonbridge and knew the bingo hall caught fire and such, but i did alot more backing on the house ive presented here, back when my nan was younger it used to be an old capital cinema 
I am not sure what the house I have taken was used for last though, so its still a mystery to me, as three buildings remain front, middle and back.


----------

